# Aristo Crafts Sept /Oct sale



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In Sept/Oct the Train Engineer 5470 set will be on sale and you can get a free 2nd reciver $10 shipping and there ya have it. Affordable on board battery power. 
If you don't like it you can use it for track power. 
So you can't lose tring this set up if your thinking on board RC/Batt


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great Aristo deal!!!.


----------

